# "Scraping" Kicking Feet after Peeing



## Jimbo15471 (Mar 27, 2012)

I searched but didn't see anything related. My vizsla kicks or scrapes his feet after peeing or pooping in the yard. He doesn't always do it and never did it when he was a puppy. I am told it is a marking or territorial thing to move their scent around. Does anyone else's male or female V do this too?


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Yep, my boy does it almost all the time after a poop. It's quite obnoxious when I'm trying to pick his poop up and he is flinging dirt into my face. : I also heard it was a territorial way to spread their scent.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Otto does. He looks like a spastic bull and it's usually after he does his business. I remember reading in "A Dog's Purpose" that they are rubbing their scent (sweat from paws I think) on the ground. 

Oquirrh - as soon as Otto tries I tell him to sit (so he doesn't kick) and he can't get up until I say ok. I don't bend down to get the poop until he sits still. But then he whines - which is almost as obnoxious!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby does this too. Not every time, but often. After pee and poo. She's done it since we brought her home at 8 weeks. I think it's cute.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I always told my boyfriend that I "wouldn't let" my dog kick, but I think it's pretty cute too. I've never tried to stop him from doing it. I think it's funny that Otto whines, he's whining because you won't let him claim the territory.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes my boy does it too. Usually after poops but sometimes pee too. My brother in law's weim does it too but they try to discourage bec his paws are huge and he removes clumps of grass by the root!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Same with Otto! I don't let him on other people's lawns sO we stick to the grass on the other side of the sidewalk. He kicks up all kinda of dirt/grass. Also, he has slipped of the curb in a frenzy and I'm always afraid he will get hit by a car... So Otto sits after he "goes". And then whines


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

My oldest V. Sophie does this and has always done it, as far as I can remember. My little Pacsi has not done it once! Sophie actually marks a lot on our off leash walks, too! I don't think it's a behavior to be worried about too much unless your lawn is getting ruined


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Riley does this ALL the time. We find it quite funny because sometimes he does it and gets all four feet in the air at the same time.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza does it too! ;D
Mostly after poopoo though. Lucky for me she walks away from the spot and does it about 2 meters away while I pick it up! : 
Haha! Too funny!
I know it's a marking territory thing but I don't really care about it. We don't have a garden so she does this at random places on walks or breaks. She's been doing it for at least half a year now. I saw her a couple of times when she was a puppy but it wasn't a regular thing then.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

My Ruby does it too, I try not to look at the gouges in my lawn...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie does it, too... with great vigor.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac does this too.

I have read in "Inside of a Dog" by Alexandra Horowitz that they do this as they have scent glands in their feet so it is like a dog's way of leaving a post it note to other dogs


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My Ruby does it after poop and pee. The funny thing is it is usually accompanied by a crazy zoomie run afterwards. It is like the scraping gives her more power. The more she does it the faster she goes....silly dog.


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

My Mako does this too... He does it often in our front yard, at parks, or when we're out on walks, but less so in our backyard-- which makes sense if it is a scent-spreading or territory-marking action.

It's pretty funny to see, though!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Once we were at an out door concert in our town and a band was playing and Mac was doing loads of the kick backs after having a wee. To people passing by though it looked like he was busting a move. He got lots of smiles.!!!


----------



## Jimbo15471 (Mar 27, 2012)

Its good and funny to hear everyone's experience around some "kicking poop."


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Cooper does the kicking, my 10 year old always sings ''everyday I'm shuffling'' every time, the worsts ones are when he catches the poop and flings that too :-[ Never does it at home....


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

We call it the "Bull Dance". Morgan does it every time.


----------

